# Programa para simular un circuito combinacional



## javcama (Abr 7, 2007)

Hola 
necesito ayuda sobre un programa para poder simular un circuito hecho en un a placa de inserción.
necesitaría un  programa que simulara los componentes, resistencias, interruptores...


----------



## martinlopez (Abr 7, 2007)

Prueba con el xilinx, es el mejor pero mas complicado de usar.
Aun no se como usarlo, pero con el puedes programar PLD y CPLD.
Bueno, eso es todo...
Ah y lo puedes bajar de: www.xilinx.com
Eso si te debes inscribir y poner tu verdadero mail y no te preocupes q es gratis... solo asegurate de bajar lo que corresponde


----------



## javcama (Abr 9, 2007)

muchas gracias!


----------

